# Moving to, and jobs in Canada



## Frederick2210 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys. 

I am a recent graduate from Uni with a postgrad diploma in sport management and a masters in marketing. I am thinking of moving to canada at some point in the next year, as both family and friends I have there have told me it is a really good place for young people and graduates. Apart from my degrees I have a couple of years experience (part time) in marketing and general admin and customer service/sales jobs. Does anyone know what the best way to approach this is? i.e. should I move over for a while find a job then come back to the UK and organise everything from this side before moving back or am I thinking to complicated? Are there opportunities for marketing graduates? any advice is much appreciated. thanks 

Frederick


----------

